# Dish and Comcast internet



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi all I have a tech question here. I am moving to a new house and much to my frustration the only broadband provider is comcast. Is there any way to continue to move to the new house with dish and use comcast just for my internet access? 

If this is possible any advice on what I should tell the guys doing the installs? I can just see one of those comcast guys messing up my dish install on purpose. 

Thanks!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

zeekle said:


> Is there any way to continue to move to the new house with dish and use comcast just for my internet access?


That would be a question for Comcast.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm doing something similar with Time Warner Cable as my internet, Dish Network and a VoIP company for my home phone. Before I switched to TWC, I was using the local phone company and DSL for internet.

But you need to check that Comcast will do that (they would probably be happy to take your money, though).


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Many cable companies sell internet without TV. There is typically an additional fee, since they tend to build the cable installation/maintenance cost into the TV part. 

I think the simplest installation would just keep it all separate. ie: if they don't share any wiring, then there's not much to mess up or any fingers to point. eg: the internet can connect to a router, and never see any Dish or interior TV wiring.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

zeekle said:


> Hi all I have a tech question here. I am moving to a new house and much to my frustration the only broadband provider is comcast. Is there any way to continue to move to the new house with dish and use comcast just for my internet access?
> 
> If this is possible any advice on what I should tell the guys doing the installs? I can just see one of those comcast guys messing up my dish install on purpose.
> 
> Thanks!


All I know Comcast is expensive here $66.00. Go through a telco.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

zeekle said:


> Hi all I have a tech question here. I am moving to a new house and much to my frustration the only broadband provider is comcast. Is there any way to continue to move to the new house with dish and use comcast just for my internet access?


Yes. I had Comcast as an internet only provider before I added their TV service. You can get on their website to get an idea of the price, however, I found in almost all cases, going physically to your local office and requesting the price, will result in better 1 year deals for the first year, than you are usually offered on the website.

It would also be advisable to purchase a cable modem from your local Best Buy or internet shopping site (from the Comcast approved list) prior to installation, to save the monthly modem rental fee from Comcast.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> All I know Comcast is expensive here $66.00. Go through a telco.


I would rather stick with ATT for my internet but they don't have uverse in my new area and they are doing all they can to boot people off of DSL. I really dislike comcast and if I had another viable (nondialup) option I would go that route.



Davenlr said:


> Yes. I had Comcast as an internet only provider before I added their TV service. You can get on their website to get an idea of the price, however, I found in almost all cases, going physically to your local office and requesting the price, will result in better 1 year deals for the first year, than you are usually offered on the website.
> 
> It would also be advisable to purchase a cable modem from your local Best Buy or internet shopping site (from the Comcast approved list) prior to installation, to save the monthly modem rental fee from Comcast.


I will do that! Should I have the Dish guy show up first or the Comcast guy?


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I use Time Warner for the Internet access and DISH for television. Since I already had the DISH installed before Time Warner wired our road, I just had them run a coax from outside directly to where the cable modem is located. That is all that is connected to the cable line. They gouge me $55/mo for the cable modem and access....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

zeekle said:


> I will do that! Should I have the Dish guy show up first or the Comcast guy?


Really should not matter, unless your Dish system setup requires internet broadband to set up correctly. Just tell both installers NOT to re-use the other services cables.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

You might want to check with Dish (if you haven't already) and ask if their Hughesnet Internet service has launched yet (Echostar bought Hughes last year). I'm thinking that there might be a price break for Dish subscribers.


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

I actually cancelled Comcast Cable and Phone Service (their triple play), just keeping internet service when it got too expensive. Got Dish, no landline and now saving over $50 a month. To answer the OP original question though, yes, you can get Comcast Cable only.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have comcast for internet and D* for TV.

In my area (at least), it is actually a couple of bucks cheaper to have an internet/basic cable bundle than to just have internet alone. YMMV.

The basic cable comes in handy when the dish is out due to storms. Can keep track of storm warnings, etc. Just have it hooked up to a couple of TV's in the house on a separate input.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

First, let them know that they aren't to touch the Dish cabling. Then, make sure you are watching your TV during the installation and if it goes out, then address it with the installer right away.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As a Comcast internet customer with Dish for TV, I first would have Comcast install the internet and get it working making sure you have access where your Dish receivers are to be installed via Ethernet.

Yes Comcast is expensive but ATT does not offer uverse or DSL here.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

I had COMCAST for internet when I had DISH previously. I dropped both for U-verse, but that was worse and now I have XFINITY triple play. COMCAST internet blows U-verse away, at least in my suburban Chicago area.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Everything I have ever read on the internet echoes this - make sure that NEITHER provider is using /reusing cables from the other . I don't think it should matter which one gets there first , but you should be there with both and confirm that everything is working before you sign off.

I've also seen other cases where it is often equal or cheaper in cost to take a minimal cable package with the cable internet, as it often is the same or less than internet alone. I wouldn't "duplicate AT120", but getting a lifeline package of locals maybe enough to make this pay off.

Good luck,


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

do not mess with hughnet.it very expenives .


----------



## fourhokiefans (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a Comcast internet only subscriber. $39 per month. Very pleased.


----------



## sloop30 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have dish and comcast internet, made my bill with them a lot cheaper then when I had their cable as well.


----------



## sloop30 (Sep 4, 2012)

larry55 said:


> do not mess with hughnet.it very expenives .


Yeah Hughesnet can be a bit pricey, I normally tell people to go with comcast internet, or keep their current provider and package it up with dish, it saves them some money each month.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

The new service that Echostar is providing is not Hughesnet. It is suppose to start in the next few weeks and is aimed at rural customers at first.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I have Comcast for Internet because they're all that's in my neighborhood.

Their cable comes in at the street penetration with the electric and goes directly to my cable modem, one run, that's it. My Dish stuff runs through a new penetration to my home distribution location. Never the twain shall meet.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 1, 2009)

I have Dish with Comcast economy internet $39 bought my modem no lease fees apply.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Wilf said:


> The new service that Echostar is providing is not Hughesnet. It is suppose to start in the next few weeks and is aimed at rural customers at first.


Psssstttt.....

It started a couple of months ago, but it really doesn't apply to this thread


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I have both Dish and Comcast. Comcast is cable and Limited Basic as in our area it was pretty much the same price as just cable. 

If your house is in the construction phase, have the electrician run a pair of RG6 to all rooms from a central point near the power entrance/ house ground. Since it is a 'new' house, I would assume there will not be a tree problem for the dish location which should be as close as possible to the power entrance for easy grounding to the common house ground.

Since Dish has been so reliable I haven't had to use the limited basic cable but do have it running to my PC area and my primary TV area. I wanted to see if it was possible so I diplexed the Dish and cable on one coax to the back bedroom. Works fine. I did add a small 4 output amp to drive the cable signal since I was running it all over the house too.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Orion9 said:


> Many cable companies sell internet without TV. There is typically an additional fee, since they tend to build the cable installation/maintenance cost into the TV part.
> 
> I think the simplest installation would just keep it all separate. ie: if they don't share any wiring, then there's not much to mess up or any fingers to point. eg: the internet can connect to a router, and never see any Dish or interior TV wiring.


I have COX Cable for Internet only. No additional fees, in fact no franchise fees or other quasi-taxes that they would otherwise charge for cable and/or telco service. I have a service called "Internet Starter". They do not advertise it on their web page because they want everyone to pay for additional bandwidth. If all you do is surf the net and can live with a DSL quality speed you can get the service for $28.99/mo.

In case you were wondering, my telco service stinks as far as getting broadband (even my dial up speeds were terrible). I'm too far from the CO to get anything above basic DSL which would be $20/mo. The Telco (at&t) wanted $200 to install since I don't directly subscribe to their POTS service. I said no thank you and got COX instead.


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

What they did at my house was use the main splitter for Dish's cable straight from the Dish and then they ran a line from my attic to the room where the Comcast modem is.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have both DISH and COMCAST. My bill for Comcast is only $41 for 35Gbps. Here's what to do. When you sign up for Comcast, ask about ALL the packages. When I re-signed last time, internet only was going to be about $60+ per month. If I added a basic TV package, they gave me a 2 year deal for $35/month 1st year and $45/month for the second year. I don't use the comcast TV. The wiring is completely separate.

If either company should 'purposefully' mess up the other's installation, there would be severe repurcussions. I don't think it's a worry.

Make sure they install separate cables.


----------

